

Things you can do to really support Open Access - cyrusradfar
http://phylogenomics.blogspot.com/2013/01/10-things-you-can-do-to-really-support.html

======
Catalina
When open knowledge systems will run programs to drill into archives of
information, discover patterns and make predictions, how long until the open
access initiatives will clash with the growing interest of companies to hold
monopoly on those programs? That's just one of the big questions raised by
this issue.

~~~
cyrusradfar
I think the raw data/publications can be open and the algorithms/search can be
private. Isn't google a great example of this?

